# Breeding shrimp in a HOB breeding box.



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

So i would like to breed some shrimp in a hob filter box. the problem is i live in a small apartment where the noise from the air pump is disturbing. Do you think it would be alright to just run the air pump on the breeder box at night and have it off during the day? do you think the shrimp will be ok for 12 hours of still water at a time?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NO....I think you would stress the shrimps out and eventually lose them because there isn't any air flow to the container. Shrimps can and do survive in bags during transport for a few days, but long periods of no air filtration etc would make the water very nasty for them.

Get a whisper inside filter from (Walmart has the cheapest ones) or BAs and buy a 2.5 gallon tank, this will give you a small enough tank to fit any apartment and the whisper is quiet and runs without an additional air pump.

You don't even need gravel if you have neo shrimps, just a piece of rock or driftwood and some moss/floating plants and you have a nice small tank with shrimps to enjoy.

PFR or Yellows from Igor would be a good choice, he has some very nice ones...better than LFS.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Get a whisper deep. They're silent as a computers hum.

You'd need a gauge valve to control the flow. I think the smallest is rated for 200gallons lol


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

If you already have the HOB box get a Rena air pump, the humm is almost non existent from a new Rena. 

Or is it the sound of the bubbles that bothers you.......


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My hob breeder makes a gurgling noise as water flows up and into the box...not dependant on the air pump


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

How about something like this?

Foam goes into the left side (ask Randy what he used) and I put a mesh on the right side. Randy was pumping water/Dripping it over the foam, which flows through the holding area, then out the mesh.

http://jtcustomacrylics.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/WP_20130320_005.jpg


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmm, should resize those... added to the list, number 100000000000000 on the things to do....


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

J_T, they look only about 10 times better in the tank ;-) I'll take some pic and post. I decided not to put the foam in there and use that small "room" as their dining room and it works great. I'm sure you'll get some order after I post the pictures, especially so many people got the great deal of $49.99 of Fluval Flora.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

randy said:


> J_T, they look only about 10 times better in the tank ;-) I'll take some pic and post. I decided not to put the foam in there and use that small "room" as their dining room and it works great. I'm sure you'll get some order after I post the pictures, especially so many people got the great deal of $49.99 of Fluval Flora.


I would love to see some pictures of it in the tank! Make sure you send me them to my email too! Then I can add it to my site


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Should get you to try reproducing that HOB [only I hang it on the front], breeder box I got from AI. They didn't have any more when I went back earlier this year, but I really like it. Holds a bit over a gallon, has a tube and arm that connects to an air hose than runs water in at one end, which drips out of holes in the arm across the intake end. Water runs back into the main tank via a small overflow at the other end.
Just add another zero to that number you quoted .

I've often thought if it was just a bit larger, could set it up with a Hamburg Matten whatever you call it type filter, which would be kind of neat.


----------

